# Casse-tête... japonais !



## Philippe (28 Avril 2006)

Vous avez déjà vu ça ?

Règles du jeu :


Tout le monde doit traverser la rivière en utilisant le radeau.
Le radeau ne peut transporter que 2 personnes.
Seules 3 personnes savent conduire le radeau : la mère, le père et le policier. Sans l'un d'entre eux à bord du radeau, il ne bougera pas !
Le père ne peut rester avec aucune de ses filles sans que la mère ne soit présente.
La mère ne peut rester avec aucun de ses fils sans que le père ne soit présent.
Le prisonnier ne peut rester avec aucun membre de la famille sans la présence du policier.


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Rien que la page web me donne envie de faire pomme Q 

Mais bon ça doit être fun ^^


----------



## Philippe (28 Avril 2006)

Après avoir cliqué sur le gros bouton bleu, c'est tout de suite plus compréhensible  !


----------



## macmarco (28 Avril 2006)

Pas évident, mais j'ai réussi !


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Avril 2006)

EUREKA :rateau:

J'ai mis moins de temps que pour la devinette d'Einstein mais j'ai eu du mal quand même


----------



## r0m1 (29 Avril 2006)

Ils sont plutot chiants dans cette famille , personne ne s'aime !!!! 
Trop fatigué ce soir, je rééssayerais demain :sleep:


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Avril 2006)

Pas mal.

Ça rappelle un peu le casse-tête du batelier qui doit faire traverser un loup, une chêvre et un chou, mais en un peu plus compliqué (... trouvé en 3 minutes et demie environ, tout de même).

Vous en connaissez d'autres ?


----------



## JPTK (29 Avril 2006)

ouf je viens de réussir, coup de bol, je peux aller me coucher :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ouf je viens de réussir, coup de bol, je peux aller me coucher :sleep:


heu.... c'est possible de résooudre cette énigme ? :rateau:


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pas évident, mais j'ai réussi !



La preuve en image


----------



## mikoo (29 Avril 2006)

facile.
 

C'est typiquement japonais ce truc mouarf.
J'adore la fin quand ils lèvent leur bras... :mouais:  :love: 





:sleep::sleep:


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Avril 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> heu.... c'est possible de résooudre cette énigme ? :rateau:


Réponse en 17 coups:
1 : Policier + Prisonnier ->
2 : Policier <-
3 : Policier + Garçon ->
4 : Policier + Prisonnier <-
5 : Père + Garçon ->
6 : Père <-
7 : Père + Mère ->
8 : Mère <-
9 : Policier + Prisonnier ->
10: Père <-
11: Père + Mère ->
12: Mère <-
13: Mère + Fille ->
14: Policier + Prisonnier <-
15: Policier + Fille ->
16: Policier <-
17: Policier + Prisonnier ->


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Avril 2006)

Hehehehe pas mal merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Réponse en 17 coups:
> 1 : Policier + Prisonnier ->
> 2 : Policier <-
> 3 : Policier + Garçon ->
> ...



Merci PA5CAL au moins çà m'a pas pris la tête:casse:


----------



## al02 (29 Avril 2006)

Cela aussi est japonais :


----------



## Philippe (29 Avril 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Réponse en 17 coups:


Hé hé...
Bravo à tous .
Pas trop japonais, mais ça s'impose :  !


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Cela aussi est japonais :



Archi connu mais toujours aussi bon


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Avril 2006)

Ce n'est pas du japonais.   [FONT=&quot]&#26085;&#26412;&#35486;&#12391;&#12399;&#12354;&#12426;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;[/FONT]


----------



## quetzalk (29 Avril 2006)

Merci PA5CAL  tu as sauvé mon système nerveux d'un plantage sévère !
En y réfléchissant je m'étais pris les pieds dans le tapis par rapport aux règles : 
- les enfants peuvent rester avec un adulte (y compris le policier)
- le prisonnier peut rester seul 
- mais p*tain ils auraient pu faire un radeau 7 places et basta ! :hein:


----------



## Dory (29 Avril 2006)

Je me suis contentée de la solution...je mis mes nerfs au repos.....


----------



## audery (1 Mai 2006)

il m'aura quand meme fallut une feuille remplis de petits schémas et de fleches dans tous les sens et quinze minutes: bravo belle trouvaille


----------

